# Showing tips thread: comment below!



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

This thread can be just about tips and tricks to showing goats meat/dairy goats! Or ask any questions! 

•i would love any tips on keeping goats lean and fit.•


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keeping them lean and fit comes down to knowing how they should feel and look. Then use exercise programs and different supplements to get them there.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Walk _slowly_ into the ring, and don't crowd goats around you. Good eye contact with the judge is important.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Smile at the judge. Make sure your goat is in good shape. If shaving, clean shave. The show I was at last month a Lady had a couple goats way under weight & the judge got on her. The goat was also way narrow. Also if you have a white goat they can get sunburns take precaution. A girl was lectured at a show I went to 2 months ago. If you have a goat that walks perfect at home it may not at the show. Some of mine that do not walk well at home show well. 
Remember have fun. :stars:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Have a first aid kit on hand. I learned this the hard way with my 4-h does! Some handy stuff to bring:

Blood stop powder, bandages- there seem to be sharp objects everywhere at shows!

B complex, probios, electrolytes- helps your goats deal with Showtime stress.

CD antitoxin,charcoal, pepto- in case your goat escapes and eats a whole bag of grain, etc. Last fair someone poisoned a kid's sheep, so people started bringing activated charcoal with their animals.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank yall so much!


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

The best advice is to find an experienced goat person and have them help you. When I showed goats in 4-h I was lucky enough to have a leader that competed nationally teach me. I learned so much from her and her family. Learning these skills can really help you place higher in showmanship and even breed classes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids have had to learn along the way. There really aren't any other kids in our county that show. At least none that show more than just our fair/youth expo.

Watch the older kids/more experienced kids. I tell my kids to do that all the time. It really helped my son last year, he finished 2nd in just about every showmanship show he did. This year he is still consistent 2nd/3rd in showmanship. He does it with a 'kind' hand, he isn't too firm like some of the kids are and he still does well! I like that about him 

ALWAYS be nice to your goat no matter what. The last show we were at a goat friend came and her and another lady were getting onto kids being mean to goats - kicking them when they thought the judge wasn't looking to get them to get back into position when bracing and the goat would move sideways. Even the judge got onto a couple of them. This was a very competitive show, but no reason to not be nice to the animals, negativity isn't something to be proud of just to win a ribbon.

When you leave the ring, shake the judges hand. Doesn't matter how you placed, smile, and shake their hand.

If it's a one day show like the ones we attend, take your show clothes and change into them later so you don't get dirty.
We don't have a drier, and usually take almost as much of a shower as the goats lol so my kids tend to wash them the night before or morning of a show, then when they get to the show they spot clean them if they get dirty. 

I agree some goats walk horrible and home, then go and become your best goats at the show! Crazy critters! It's so true. We have some that will NOT walk here at home for my kids, and they do really well at the shows.

If you don't think you need it...take it lol You never know what crazy thing you will forget and actually need!

Keep your health papers in a safe place in your 4-H tack box so it's never left behind - registration papers too. We have a big binder that we keep them in, and always lay it on top in the 4-H tote.

First aid kit was a great suggestion! For you and your goats. You never know when injury or illness will hit.
I like to keep ibuprofen, band aids, triple antibiotic ointment, clean wash clothes, scissors, gauze and first aid tape. Also keep a few different size syringes, needles, thermometer, and banamine with us. Last week someone had a goat spike a fever and didn't have any banamine, so we let them use some of ours. Help each other out


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I could not agree more with shaking the judges hand! I was placed last once due to my goat not being trained (totally my fault!) But I still shook the judges hand... He told me it was rare to find that kind of sportsmanship. Especially when the 2nd place stormed out of the ring

I take a full medicine cabinet to shows.. scour halt, electrolytes, vet wrap, antibiotics, wound care, scissors, banamine, and of course wash stuff in case of scours. Baby wipes are also a huge thing for us! I'm accident prone too so I also bring at least band aids... I mean, I was just walking last week and ended up falling down a hill. 

Honestly there is so much that sheer experience has taught me and I can't even begin to put it all into words.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

When you walk into the ring & you're in a big class, it helps when you walked your goat around the barn a few times before you went into the ring so that your goat will just lean up against you and relax.  that is of course, when you and your goat have a good bond and they'll sleep with you there  

And always remember, if there's even a slight chance of you bringing home a baby, bring a bottle (; 
Some shows I bring kidding supplies for other people. 
This year at a show 2 people (at the same time) that I knew were birthing babies with a rough birth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

spray your goats with Show Sheen morning of the show. it makes a compete difference!!! Also, baby wipes are great for everything - cleaning eyes and nose of the goat, spot cleaning, collecting dust off of the goat, cleaning your hands, cleaning your equipment... 
Aslo clorox wipes. They are great for cleaning your pen @ the show. and disinfecting things too.


----------

